# Négation (pas, plus, jamais, personne, etc.) sans "ne" à l'oral



## sidahmed

Bonjour,

est-ce qu'il est correct d'omettre "ne" dans une phrase négative, par exemple j'aurais tendance à dire : j'arrive pas..., j'ai pas compris...

Merci d'avance.

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.
Voir aussi (ne) … que - omission de "ne" à l'oral.


----------



## nobbs

Bonjour sidahmed
Correct, non. Mais pratiqué, oui.
Dans le langage parlé courant.


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est à éviter à l'écrit. Mais c'est très rare de rencontrer quelqu'un qui le dit systématiquement à l'oral !


----------



## Scurz

Je confirme, on dit generalement a l'oral "j''y arrive pas" ou "j'arrive pas", "je comprends pas", etc. Mais a l'ecrit, il est preferable de bien mettre le "ne".


----------



## Maître Capello

Calamitintin said:


> C'est à éviter à l'écrit.





Scurz said:


> Mais a l'ecrit, il est preferable de bien mettre le "ne".


Je dirais plutôt que l'omission du _ne_ est carrément *à proscrire* à l'écrit. En d'autre termes, à l'écrit (hors dialogues), il n'est pas seulement « préférable » de mettre le _ne_ ; il faut *toujours* le mettre.


----------



## dya

bonsoir à tous 
c'est vrai qu'à l'oral on à tendence à dire (j'arrive pas) mais la vraie régle nécesssite l'utilisation de (ne) dans la négation donc il faut écrire (je n'arrive pas).
dya,


----------



## Le Païen

A l'écrit, mets _toujours_ le ne; à l'oral, tu peux le supprimer si le registre n'est pas tellement formel.


----------



## Calamitintin

Oui, j'ai dit "éviter" parce que si tu écris à un ami tu peux ne pas le mettre. Si c'est quelqu'un que tu ne connais pas ou à qui il faut écrire correctement, mets-le "ne" absolument !!!


----------



## Montaigne

Supposant que sidahmed souhaite apprendre le français correct, je lui recommande de TOUJOURS utiliser le "ne", à l'écrit comme à l'oral, qu'il s'adresse à un ami ou à quiconque.


----------



## pgcharbo

Je cherche à comprendre pourquoi, dans cerains cas, et il me semble surtout à l'oral on dit parfois <ne...pas> et autrefois simplement <pas,> e.g, <ce n'est pas moi>  ou  <c'est pas moi?>...?  Il y a-til une règle que je dois connaître?
  Merci.


----------



## Drechuin

Il n'y a pas de règle particulière, vu que c'est une faute d'oublier le 'ne'. 
Néanmoins, c'est une faute très souvent rencontrée à l'oral, dans un cadre informel. Elle l'est beaucoup moins à l'écrit.


----------



## tie-break

Mais peut-on vraiment considérer cette omission, à l'oral, comme une faute ? 

D'après moi, il s'agit là, plutôt, d'une particularité propre au langage familial, tellement courante que j'ai du mal à la considerer incorrecte.


----------



## Drechuin

Je suis d'accord. Je voulais juste montrer que l'absence de règle vient du fait que cette construction reste informelle (même si elle est très courante).


----------



## Maître Capello

Cette construction est en effet extrêmement courante dans le langage familier (et pas seulement « familial » ). On ne peut quoi qu'il en soit pas vraiment dire que ce soit une « faute » à proprement parler, car c'est une simple ellipse, mais il faut certainement l'éviter dans la langue soignée.


----------



## lunari

Bonjour une question on peut dire "de tout facon je connais pas le contexte" ou on doit ajouter le "ne" avant connaitre
Merci d'avance


----------



## Comtois

C'est assez simple, il me semble : oralement, on laisse souvent tomber le _ne_ en parlant familèrement, mais pas dans un registre plus soutenu. En revanche on l'emploie toujours à l'écrit (sauf à vouloir produire un effet ou à citer textuellement un propos oral).

Je n'avais pas vu les commentaires précédents quand j'ai publié le mien.
Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord avec Maître Capello : personne ne se risquerait à dire, ni même sans doute à écrire « _ce n'est pas_ parce qu'on n'a rien à dire qu'on doit fermer sa gueule». Cela sonnerait comme une afféterie. Ce qui distingue le registre familier du soutenu est précisément qu'on s'y permet des tours qui seraient fautifs dans le second.


----------



## Maître Capello

Comtois said:


> personne ne se risquerait à dire, ni même sans doute à écrire « _ce n'est pas_ parce qu'on n'a rien à dire qu'on doit fermer sa gueule».


Bien sûr que si ! Je le dirais même très facilement.


----------



## Comtois

Cela me ferait sans doute sourire, et probablement pas que moi. Quant à ce que j'en fasse autant, c'est pas demain la veille. Enfin, tant qu'on arrive à se comprendre...


----------



## David Le Ricain

Je sais que je dois écrire le "ne" dans "je NE t'attends plus", mais est-ce que ça va si je dis dans une conversation "je t'attends plus" (sans le "ne")? 

Merci,

David


----------



## Comtois

Oui, dans le registre courant, à l'oral, on laisse facilement tomber le _ne_ de la forme négative : _je sais pas_, _j'irai pas à Paris_, _je t'attends plus_...


----------



## Hyrome

Mais si on le dit pour marquer sa désaprobation pour un retard ou  quoi que ce soit qui nous aura déplu ou mis en colère, on dira plutôt "je *ne* t'attends plus" pour donner plus de force à l'expression.


----------



## CSanz

Allô tout le monde, 

Je m'ai fais un tatouage avec cette phrase: <<*faire confiance à personne*>>

Je ne suis pas sûr si je dois ajouter le NE avant la phrase pour qu'elle soit "correcte". Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? C'est grave si je le laisse comme ça sans le _ne._ Je sais que grammaticallement c'est incorrect mais on comprend la phrase de toute façon je pense. 

??? Help!


----------



## Logospreference-1

Allô CSanz.

Est-ce grave sans le _ne_, non, plus de nos jours, puisque d'une part, presque tous, sinon tous les natifs du français, en parlant, oublient plus ou moins souvent le _ne_, et puisque d'autre part, beaucoup de grammairiens ou de linguistes ou d'amoureux du français pensent que l'usage du _ne_ pourrait se perdre dans un avenir plus ou moins proche : vous pourrez toujours, sans même prendre parti, justifier l'absence du _ne_ en disant que, dans un tatouage, il est plus facile, dans le cas où il ne disparaîtrait pas, de le rajouter, que, dans le cas où il disparaîtrait, de l'effacer.


----------



## Maître Capello

Pour moi, c'est clairement incorrect. Si on peut tolérer l'omission du _ne_ à l'oral dans la langue familière, ce n'est pas le cas à l'écrit où il s'agit d'une faute.


----------



## kirakuni8

Bonjour!

À l'oral, est-ce qu'on dit :
« il fait jamais rien », 
« je vais jamais au ciné », 
« tu manges jamais de légumes » etc. 

ou est-ce que le « ne » est obligatoire quand on emploie le mot « jamais », même à l'oral ?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## LeMigueux

Bonjour,

toutes ces formules s'entendent dans la langue parlée, cela est certain.
Mais elles n'en sont pas pour autant correctes.
Pour moi, le "ne" reste obligatoire, même si certains locuteurs en font l'économie quand ils parlent.


----------



## shai3

Bonjour tout le monde,
Je sais bien que quand on parle on prononce pas le "ne" a la negation, mais je ne suis pas certain que c'est toujours le cas,
par example
[…]
cela n'a aucune importance = cela-na-okun..? / cela-a-okun..?

merci


----------



## JClaudeK

Ici, le "ne" se prononce toujours, et ce pour deux raisons:
1) En langage familier, personne n'utiliserait "*cela* n'a aucune importance" - on dirait "*ça* n'a aucune importance"
2) pour des raisons d'euphonie: \sə.la\ *a *serait difficile à prononcer, avec le "n", la prononciation est beaucoup plus facile: cela/ ça *n'*a ....


----------



## Maître Capello

Reste que, non que je l'approuve, mais j'ai déjà entendu l'omission du _ne_ même dans ce cas, souvent avec élision de _ça_.

_Ça a aucune importance_.
_Ç'a aucune importance_.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, les deux a sont bien marqués lorsque je prononce ça a. Toutefois, autant je pourrais dire ça a une (a a u) autant je ne me vois pas dire ça a aucune (a a o) je dirais forcément ça n'a aucune.


----------



## JClaudeK

Lacuzon said:


> je ne me vois pas dire ça a aucune (a a o) je dirais forcément ça *n*'a aucune.


Je suis sur la même ligne que Lacuson.  D'où mon post précédent.


----------

